# Norton MA model cruiser



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Now shes done.


----------



## Ptlm. King (Apr 14, 2004)

Are they for sale and for how much?


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks good I like to know if they are for sale and how much.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I dont have anymore white cars,Im going to look around on the Internet for some.If I find some I can make some more.


----------



## Ptlm. King (Apr 14, 2004)

If you do intend to make some more, I'm sure I can sell some of them around the station....I know I want one for sure......


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Looks Good!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

It needs a couple of scale dudes in the car.
Might I suggest King and Ptl. James Young (FNG)
:wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

dmack... I'm just curious, How many model cruisers do you have in your collection?

I myself like to collect the RoadChamps... I've got about 45+ of them....


----------



## Ptlm. King (Apr 14, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Ptl. James Young (FNG)
> :wink:


Whats that supposed to mean?.........


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Here are some of my collection.


----------



## Ptlm. King (Apr 14, 2004)

Quit teasing............ :evil:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ptlm. King said:


> mpd61 said:
> 
> 
> > Ptl. James Young (FNG)
> ...


FNG=freakin new guy
8)


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

some more.


----------



## Ptlm. King (Apr 14, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Ptlm. King said:
> 
> 
> > mpd61 said:
> ...


Hasn't started yet, still with the FTO. I haven't even met him.............Nobody likes to train on the midnight shift.....


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Dmack, I like the tow truck... My in-law's live by the rear gate to the MSP HQ in Framingham, I see alot of various vehicles coming in and out... I walk my mutt around there often, some pretty interesting vehicles both at MSP and MEMA...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ptlm. King said:


> mpd61 said:
> 
> 
> > Ptlm. King said:
> ...


You take care of him for me Buddy. I'd be much obliged to ya! You're lucky to get an older "rookie" like him.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

There's more cruisers in that picture then are actually on the road from a real barracks


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

michaelbos said:


> There's more cruisers in that picture then are actually on the road from a real barracks


Uh oh, shots fired, run for cover...


----------

